# Ralph on the gun dog scurry!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We attended a local gun dog & game fair today, lots of dogs and great things to do - Billy even had a go on the clay pigeon shoot & Ralph and ruby had their photo taken, by renown canine photographer, Andy Biggar.
Here is Ralph on one of the scurrys.... He's never done it before & just wasn't interested in the "dummies" that were thrown.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

But then someone lent us a ball..... So he was more inclined to fetch that


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

An action shot! 
Apologies for them posting sideways.... They were took on my phone


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That looks fun!! He is growing back fast too. I wish we had stuff like that.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh it's fabulous Donna, all the working dogs love it and compete for big prizes.
There were dog displays from security, fly ball, gun dog training, even Ferret racing! 
This was one of the smaller fairs - but more fun as you can get more involved.
Lots of cockers, springers, lurchers and terriers. X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Where was Ruby while Ralph was having all that fun?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Where was Ruby while Ralph was having all that fun?!


Ha at the side yapping and cheering him on! 
She will only chase a ball on her terms..... Although I doubt she would have no trouble scaling the hay bales


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Ralph 

Looks like he had a great time once he found something worth fetching!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Well done Ralph
> 
> Looks like he had a great time once he found something worth fetching!!


Indeed - he had no interest in the dummy, I bought him a rabbit skinned dummy from the last game fair we went to..... I throw it, he gets it - but there is NO way he is bringing it back!! It's his prize to wreck as he pleases


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I always forget that our poos are half/part gun dog (dim aren't I :embarrassed. Lovely to see Ralph discovering his gun dog half.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We tried a gundog scurry at a local show a couple of months ago and Chance was equally bewildered by gundog dummies.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is chance all about the balls too? I know inzi is! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is - totally ball obsessed - she looks half labrador but I think her brain is half collie half tennis ball 

I did buy her a gundog dummy though and she is happy to fetch that too so maybe will know what to do if we find another gundog scurry.

Molly fetches things now and then when she wants to - she did enjoy jumping on the hay bales and barking though


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki loved the gundog scurry last year. The people running it were very happy for non gun dog types to go with a ball - but their times did not count in the competition, which was a shame as Kiki literally flew. We went to the same show this year, but the scurry was not there 
There was however terrier racing and Dot really, really wanted to be a terrier


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Kiki 

The ones running ours did not seem that keen on dogs who were not proper gun dogs so it was gundog dummy or nothing.

I think Molly would prefer the terrier racing too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki loved the gundog scurry last year. The people running it were very happy for non gun dog types to go with a ball - but their times did not count in the competition, which was a shame as Kiki literally flew. We went to the same show this year, but the scurry was not there
> There was however terrier racing and Dot really, really wanted to be a terrier


I remember these pics of Kiki,  the guy was great with us - we were very lucky to have chosen a quiet moment to have a go, he let Ralph smell see & play, and practice over just one bale with the dummy before he set off - but it didn't work, only the ball would do!! 
Ralph didn't care - he was just having fun 
You should of entered dot in disguise as a terripoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Well done Kiki
> 
> The ones running ours did not seem that keen on dogs who were not proper gun dogs so it was gundog dummy or nothing.
> 
> I think Molly would prefer the terrier racing too


That's a shame....... All dogs should be able to have a go, ball or dummy - it's about he dog having a good time


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow Ralph! Good for you! How exciting!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> I always forget that our poos are half/part gun dog (dim aren't I :embarrassed. Lovely to see Ralph discovering his gun dog half.


Add to the mix that the poodle is a water retriever and it should be a briiliant sport / hunting dog.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Add to the mix that the poodle is a water retriever and it should be a briiliant sport / hunting dog.


Well poppy is quite the retriever of all things dead isn't she??
I had to intervene between Ralph ruby and a dead mole that must of lost or couldn't find it's hole the other day in the field


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poppy definitely had the retrieving instinct (bonus if dead) and water instinct (bonus if muddy) but the noise of the guns would terrify her I think.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh. Tracey, I love this! How much fun does that look, I will now hunt down a local event.
Marzi those photos are fantastic, I think I remember them from when Poppy was new and I dreamed of being able to share something with her that was a bit more constructive than flying round the living room at the speed of light biting me


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well poppy is quite the retriever of all things dead isn't she??
> I had to intervene between Ralph ruby and a dead mole that must of lost or couldn't find it's hole the other day in the field


She's also good at the water retriever bit. She drinks loads of water then deposits it were it's needed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> Poppy definitely had the retrieving instinct (bonus if dead) and water instinct (bonus if muddy) but the noise of the guns would terrify her I think.


R&R were completely unfazed by the sound of the gun shots - they were even stood next to billy as he had a go on the clay pigeons 
I thought it would be a really good idea to take a couple of clays and empty cartridges for Billy's "show & tell".......... Then I thought mmmmm maybe not age appropriate for a reception class & with a school shooting massacre never far from the headlines....
What do you think Marion??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ooh. Tracey, I love this! How much fun does that look, I will now hunt down a local event.
> Marzi those photos are fantastic, I think I remember them from when Poppy was new and I dreamed of being able to share something with her that was a bit more constructive than flying round the living room at the speed of light biting me


There must be a local event, or game fair local to you over these summer months??


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Tinman said:


> R&R were completely unfazed by the sound of the gun shots - they were even stood next to billy as he had a go on the clay pigeons
> I thought it would be a really good idea to take a couple of clays and empty cartridges for Billy's "show & tell".......... Then I thought mmmmm maybe not age appropriate for a reception class & with a school shooting massacre never far from the headlines....
> What do you think Marion??


Imagine the other kids going home and telling their parents that Billy brought bullets into school!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> R&R were completely unfazed by the sound of the gun shots - they were even stood next to billy as he had a go on the clay pigeons
> I thought it would be a really good idea to take a couple of clays and empty cartridges for Billy's "show & tell".......... Then I thought mmmmm maybe not age appropriate for a reception class & with a school shooting massacre never far from the headlines....
> What do you think Marion??


I think I'd ask his teacher, personally yes I _would_ show the children in my preschool but with a good explanation and some cautions and perhaps an aiming game later on - throwing a tennis ball at a suspended frisbee or something - I'm a great believer in desensitisation and by them getting to know about something then it's not the great taboo 'must have' later on. A bit like the French attitude to wine at family meals


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I think I'd ask his teacher, personally yes I _would_ show the children in my preschool but with a good explanation and some cautions and perhaps an aiming game later on - throwing a tennis ball at a suspended frisbee or something - I'm a great believer in desensitisation and by them getting to know about something then it's not the great taboo 'must have' later on. A bit like the French attitude to wine at family meals


Your right!
I think I must be French 
(Although not with breakfast!) - except Christmas & then it's champagne


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Mais oui mon ami


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't find a game fair in Lancashire (as it turns out Cheshire has the highest density of tweed caps, Barbour jackets and Hunter wellies in the country!). But Chipping show is in August and that's about an hour from us, it has a dog section :jumping: I'm so excited (no scurry ) but I reckon Poppy could do well in a few of these categories :first: 

Any Variety Terrier, Dog or Bitch.
Any Variety Gun Dog, Dog or Bitch.
Any Variety Dog or Bitch, not shown in Class 1 or 2 
Best Child Handler, up to 8 years of age.
Best Child Handler, up to 14 years of age. 
Friendliest Looking Dog.
Most Attractive Puppy up to 12 months.
Best Dressed Dog.
Dog with the waggiest tail.
Dog in Best Condition over 8 years old.
The Dog the Judge would most like to take home. 
The Dog in Best Condition.
The Best Trick.

If anyone's in the area and fancies meeting up the website is:

http://www.chippingshow.co.uk/


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I can't find a game fair in Lancashire (as it turns out Cheshire has the highest density of tweed caps, Barbour jackets and Hunter wellies in the country!). But Chipping show is in August and that's about an hour from us, it has a dog section :jumping: I'm so excited (no scurry ) but I reckon Poppy could do well in a few of these categories :first:
> 
> Any Variety Terrier, Dog or Bitch.
> Any Variety Gun Dog, Dog or Bitch.
> ...



Ha I own 3 barbours & hunter wellies - I'm just soooo the Cheshire set (NOT!!) 
There is a big one in Cheshire at tabley show ground, 3 day event during August bank holiday - they 2 have a fun dog show, possible scurry too. We'll be going to that one.
I reckon poppy could take on several of those titles x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just looked at chipping - it's the same dates as the Cheshire one......

http://livingheritagecountryshows.com/2014-shows/cheshire/


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh....that sounds tempting.....Neil has subsequently told me he's on stand-by over that weekend but will try to swap Sat....so hold the front page 

PS Only _3_ Barbours???


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey and that's only 44 minutes away, apparently


----------

